# Oct 8 2015 Fairborn, Ohio Bike Show



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

A classic and antique bicycle show has been approved at Wright State University for Wright Brother's Day! See the attached flyer for details 

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 1, 2015)

partsguy said:


> A classic and antique bicycle show has been approved at Wright State University for Wright Brother's Day! See the attached flyer for details
> 
> ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME!





*Partsguy thank you for posting the image. And MANY thanks
for indicating the authentic location in your heading.

You all are going to have a waaay-good time.*

A tip o' the hat to you - partsguy !!


.............  patric


----------



## partsguy (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks, Patric!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 7, 2015)

Just an update and FYI:

The show is going to be held in front of the Wright State Student Union main entrance. If you are coming from I-675 and turn left on Colonel Glenn, you will turn right at the second intersection. The Student Union is a big building with a large entrance. You will see at least two of my bikes and a replica high-wheeler, graciously loaned from Carillon Park, parked out front. Simply park your bikes next to those. I may have forms to put with the bikes such as make, model, year, etc. The idea is to have a row of classic and antique bicycles leading up to the entrance.

Here is a map:

http://www.wright.edu/sites/default/files/page/attachements/Wright-Campus-Map.pdf


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2015)

See you guys there!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2015)

There were lots of people at this event today and the turn out was good. I want to thank God for the beautiful weather today and Tim Fox for bringing out his remarkably restored 1934 Davis Flyer and his original 1917 Ty Cobb. I also got a few leads today and we sparked some interest among a couple students.

We have the door left open for a 2016 show for Wright Brother's Day but that will be left to the next class. I will finally graduating this spring.


----------

